#  > Islam >  > Koran >  De 99 schone namen van Allah (swt):

## [email protected]

01 ALLAH - God (in al zijn Majesteit) 
02 ar-Rahman - de Meest Barmhartige 
03 ar-Rahim - de Meest Genadevolle 
04 al-Malik - de Absolute Heerser 
05 al-Quddus - de Heilige 
06 as-Salam - de Bron van Vrede 
07 al-Mu'min - de Beschermer van Geloof 

08 al-Muhaymin - de Beschermer & Beheerder 
09 al-'Aziz - de Machtige 
10 al-Jabbar - de Onweerstaanbare 
11. al-Mutakabbir - de Majesteuze 
12. al-Khaliq - de Schepper 
13. al-Bari' - de Schepper met het vermogen om al het bestaande van de ene toestand naar de andere te veranderen. 
14. al-Musawwir - de Vormgever 

15. al-Ghaffar - de Vergever van de zonden van Zijn dienaren keer op keer. 
16. al-Qahhar - de Onderwerper 
17. al-Wahhab - de Gever 
18. al-Razzaq - de Schenker van onderhoud 
19. al-Fattah - de Opener 
20. al-'Alim - de Alwetende 
21. al-Qabid - de Samentrekker 

22. al-Basit - de Verruimer 
23. al-Khafid - de Vernederaar 
24. al-Rafi' - de Verheffer 
25. al-Mu'izz - de Schenker van Eer 
26. al-Mudhill - de Onteerder 
27. as-Sami' - de Alhorende 
28. al-Basir - de Alziende 

29. al-Hakam - de Rechter 
30. al-'Adl - de Rechtvaardige 
31. al-Latif - de Subtiele 
32. al-Khabir - de Bewuste 
33. al-Halim - de Verdraagzame 
34. al-'Azim - de Grote 
35. al-Ghafur - de Meest Vergevingsgezinde 

36. ash-Shakur - de Dank Aanvarende 
37. al-'Ali - de Allerhoogste 
38. al-Kabir - de Bezitter van Grootheid 
39. al-Hafiz - de Beschermer 
40. al-Muqit - de Onderhouder 
41. al-Hasib - de Opsteller van de Rekening 
42. al-Jalil - de Sublieme 

43. al-Karim - de Edelmoedige 
44. ar-Raqib - de Waakzame 
45. al-Mujib - de Verhoorder 
46. al-Wasi' - de Alomvattende 
47. al-Hakim - de Wijze 
48. al-Wadud - de Liefhebbende 
49. al-Majid - de Luisterrijke 

50. al-Ba'ith - de Opwekker van de Doden 
51. ash-Shahid - de Getuige 
52. al-Haqq - de Waarheid 
53. al-Wakil - de Gevolmachtigde 
54. al-Qawiy - de Sterke 

55. al-Matin - de Standvastige 
56. al-Waliy - de Beschermende Vriend 

57. al-Hamid - de Prijzenswaardige 
58. al-Muhsi - de Optekenaar 
59. al-Mubdi' - de Voortbrenger 
60. al-Mu'id - de Hersteller 
61. al-Muhyi - de Levengevende 
62. al-Mumit - de Levenontnemer 
63. al-Hayy - de Eeuwiglevende 

64. al-Qayyum - de Zelfbestaande 
65. al-Wajid - de Vinder 
66. al-Majid - de Nobele 
67. al-Wahid - de Unieke 
68. as-Samad - de Onafhankelijke 
69. al-Qadir - de Machtige 
70. al-Muqtadir - de Meest Machtige 

71. al-Muqaddim - Degene die Bevordert 
72. al-Mu'akhkhir - de Vertrager 
73. al-Awwal - de Eerste 
74. al-Akhir - de Laatste 
75. az-Zahir - de Openlijke 
76. al-Batin - de Verborgene 
77. al-Waali - de Legeerder 

78. al-Muta'ali - de Meest Verhevene 
79. al-Barr - de Bron van Alle Goedheid 
80. at-Tawwab - de Berouwaanvaardende 
81. al-Muntaqim - de Vergelder 
82. al-'Afuw - de Schenker van Vergiffenis 
83. ar-Ra'uf - de Milde 
84. Maliku-l-Mulk - de Bezitter van Soevereiniteit 

85. Dhu'-Jalali wa'l-ikram - de Heer van Glorie en Eer 
86. al-Muqsit - de Billijke 
87. al-Jami' - de Verzamelaar 
88. al-Ghani - de Zelftoerijkende 
89. al-Mughni - de Verrijker 
90. al-Mani'eh - de Verhinderaar 
91. ad-Darr - de Brenger van Nood 

92. an-Nafi'eh - de Begunstiger 
93. an-Nur - het Licht 
94. al-Hadi - de Gids 
95. al-Badi'eh - de Blijvende 
96. al-Baqi' - de Eeuwige 
97, al-Warith - de Erfgenaam 
98. ar-Rashid - de Gids naar het Juiste Pad 
99. as-Sabur - de Geduldige 

Alle lof aan ALLAH (swt), de Heer der Werelden..

----------


## lambolico

Er is nog een (honderdste) Naam, maar weinig mensen kennen deze. Persoonlijk vind ik dat de mooiste, meest intieme Naam. Maar er is utieme overgave voor nodig...
Wanneer men de aanwijzingen in de Koran volgt, is deze te vinden. De Koran is dan te vergelijken met een filter of een vergiet waardoor ik de zon zie.
Zoek, bid en verwonder!

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door lambolico_ 
> *Er is nog een (honderdste) Naam, maar weinig mensen kennen deze. Persoonlijk vind ik dat de mooiste, meest intieme Naam. Maar er is utieme overgave voor nodig...
> Wanneer men de aanwijzingen in de Koran volgt, is deze te vinden. De Koran is dan te vergelijken met een filter of een vergiet waardoor ik de zon zie.
> Zoek, bid en verwonder!*


Er zijn wel meer namen. Er wordt slechts gezegd wie 99 namen onthoud verdiend de djenna, niet dat het er ook 99 zijn. Geleerden zijn met tellen over de 150 gekomen.


AllahoeAlim.

----------


## lambolico

tja das makkelijk scoren. maar welke 51 andere zijn dat dan? 
(je gaf nog niet aan dat je doorhad welke naam ik bedoelde)
ik ga ervan uit dat wanneer ik die ene beleef welkom in de djenna wordt geheten. dat het op aarde al djenna wordt...
want what if...ik alle namen ken maar verder niets met God heb, dan heb ik toch ook niets te zoeken in Zijn hemel?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door EyeLiner_ 
> *
> 98. ar-Rashid - de Gids naar het Juiste Pad 
> 
> 
> Alle lof aan ALLAH (swt), de Heer der Werelden..*


Ar-Rasheed is niet een van de Namen van Allah. Klik hier voor meer informatie.

Voor namen (Arabisch) klik hier

----------


## lambolico

de wijzer van de Weg is mijns inziens wel n van de namen/eigenschappen van God.

Hij is de Weg, de Waarheid en het Leven

----------


## girl d'anvers

> _Geplaatst door lambolico_ 
> *tja das makkelijk scoren. maar welke 51 andere zijn dat dan? 
> (je gaf nog niet aan dat je doorhad welke naam ik bedoelde)
> ik ga ervan uit dat wanneer ik die ene beleef welkom in de djenna wordt geheten. dat het op aarde al djenna wordt...
> want what if...ik alle namen ken maar verder niets met God heb, dan heb ik toch ook niets te zoeken in Zijn hemel?*



haha spijtig genoeg is het zo simpel niet!

deze namen van Allah kennen wil zeggen dat je de namen begrijpt en dat je ernaar handelt. het is hetzelfde als het volledig uit het hoofd kennen van de qoraan, je moet je kennis in praktijk omzetten.

ten tweede en veel belangrijker, alle goede daden worden beoordeeld volgens de intentie. zonder de oprechte intentie (omwille van Allah) zijn j daden waardeloos. 

Een martelaar op de weg van Allah, die het wereldse heeft gelaten voor Allah, is voor het paradijs. Maar iemand die sterft als martelaar, zodat de mensen over hem zouden zeggen dat hij een grote held is, deze is voor het vuur. 
Iemand die de volledige qoraan van buiten kent en perfect reciteert en dit slecht doet zodat de mensen goed over hem zouden praten, deze is voor het vuur.
Dit om het belang van de juiste intentie aan te tonen.

Dus nee je geraakt het paradijs niet zomaar binnen als je deze namen uit het hoofd kent, want geef eerlijk toe dit kan zelfs een papegaai. De voorwaarde is juiste intentie en praktiseren van je kennis.

----------


## lambolico

dat lijkt mij geen dialoog maar eenrichtingsverkeer.
Ikzelf onderhoud 3 vastentijden: 
-Advent (4 weken voor kerst) om mijn heidense afkomst te herinneren en mij te verheugen in het licht voor de Wereld. Op die manier zie ik zelf ook weer het licht...
-Pasen (40 dagen) om stil te staan bij het leven, sterven en opstaan van Jezus.
-Pinksteren (10 dgn tussen hemlvaart en Pinksteren) om de uitstorting van en vervulling met Gods Geest te herbeleven. (dit is een tijd van intensief gebed om de Hulp van God en Zijn Kracht om tekenen te doen in Zijn Naam)
Tijdens Ramadan doe ik met Moslims mee en bereid ik mij voor op ontwikkelingswerk onder de armen. 

Ook ik dien God en doe dit ondat ik God eeuwig dankbaar ben voor het verlossen uit mijn slavenbestaan zonder God. 
Zodoende houd ik mij aan de opdracht van God om deze aarde bewoonbaar te maken voor mens, dier en plant. Beschreven in Genesis 1 en 2. Ondertussen zijn we een behoorlijk eind verwijderd van het vroegere paradijs (wat in Irak gecitueert wordt) zowel geografisch als spiritueel, maar dat ontslaat ons niet van onze plicht: werken aan het koninkrijk van God, waar ook ter wereld. Met misschien wel Jeruzalem als aards middelpunt, het mag duidelijk zijn dat er nog veel te werken valt.
Ik wens je daarom een goede ramadan, spiritueel en lichamelijk gezien.
groeten,

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Ar-Rasheed is niet een van de Namen van Allah. Klik hier voor meer informatie.
> 
> Voor namen (Arabisch) klik hier*



Hoezo is er geen bewijs voor in de koran?
er zijn dus wel murshidoon,(dus zij die geleidt worden) maar geen Arrasheed? dus de ultieme in het leiden?


Verder wil ik niet twisten over de namen van Allah sinds Allah over zulke mensen ook iets zegt in de koran...

----------


## lambolico

Sinds wanneer is namen bespreken, twisten?
Ik begrijp ook het dreigement niet zo.
Wat dat betreft trek ik me niet zoveel de koran aan. Ik heb niet de indruk dat mij iets kan gebeuren, ik geloof dat niets mij kan scheiden van de liefde van God. De volgelingen van Jezus weten zeker dat ze deel aan de hemel maken, remember? Dat kan wat arrogant overkomen, maar het zijn niet mijn woorden die ik herhaal. 
Ik wil meer weten en behoef dus geen correctie op die manier. 
Dat jullie dat onder elkaar doen moet je zelf weten, maar als vreemdeling verwacht ik gastvrijheid en geduld. 

Ik heb een vraag, hoe kun je de namen van Allah beleven zoals even terug in de discussie gesteld wordt. Ik zou graag willen dat een expert reageert. 

Zelf denk ik dat slechts n Naam telkens in gedachten houden en naleven genoeg is, ik ben die Naam niet tegen gekomen onder de 99. 

Trouwens wie kan mij de overige 51 noemen?

----------


## paddy

Beste Mariska,
wat heb je toch goed jouw (veel) werk gedaan!...

...ik heb een vraag...
AL-'ALIM, de alwetende...hoe komt dat de moslim wereld, wat betreft de moderne wetenschap en technologie, volledig afhankelijk is van de weterse wereld?...Heeft Allah vergeten om aan zijn volk een helpende hand te geven?

en verder:
Al men vaak 'Allah is Groot' roept, wordt een man/vrouw een BETERE man/vrouw?
En als een vrouw een doek over haar hoofd gooit, wordt zij automatisch een BETERE vrouw? Paddy

----------

